# MP LED Members



## techrons78

Hi guys 

   I'm very curious to what type of leds our members use.
What brand of Led are you using? Wattage ? How do you rate them? Any special ways you guys grow with led as appose to HID?


----------



## Rosebud

I have three types of LED's 2 are cheap, one is kinda cheap and one is hella expensive, for me..lol 
 I can't tell you what my littles or the medium is but the one i just got is a Lush Light and so far I can't believe how good it is. I have never had a plant grow as fast as under this light.  It is 650 Watts.  It compares to a 1000 W. The reasons I got a Lush light is because i knew a distributer and she never pushed them once.. Lush gives you a 90 day money back guarantee and a 3 year manufacturer's warranty. If your lights break they will give you loaners.. The one i got is the DOminator 2xXL, They dropped the price 20 % a couple of months ago. I have only had them a couple of weeks but I am so impressed. So happy i got some money from my girlfriend for Christmas...woohoo.


----------



## techrons78

Rosebud said:


> I have three types of LED's 2 are cheap, one is kinda cheap and one is hella expensive, for me..lol
> I can't tell you what my littles or the medium is but the one i just got is a Lush Light and so far I can't believe how good it is. I have never had a plant grow as fast as under this light.  It is 650 Watts.  It compares to a 1000 W. The reasons I got a Lush light is because i knew a distributer and she never pushed them once.. Lush gives you a 90 day money back guarantee and a 3 year manufacturer's warranty. If your lights break they will give you loaners.. The one i got is the DOminator 2xXL, They dropped the price 20 % a couple of months ago. I have only had them a couple of weeks but I am so impressed. So happy i got some money from my girlfriend for Christmas...woohoo.


Ahh very nice..Yes I have been following dominator for a year or so,never used their product but did do a test run on a light by the a company with exact design I ran a 180 watt and I was impressed.
You will enjoy that light exspecially that big boy you got Rose...

What temps do you keep your Led rooms at? Lumigrow suggested I run between 78-80. Which I do . Lol


----------



## Locked

I have been growing under LED lights for a while now. I have 2 different lights. I am working right now so can't give you the specifics. Will do that when I get home tonight.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I have an Apollo Purple Sun 768W and a Mars II 700W (the Mars light is still in Idaho).  I just today moved 8 young plant from under a 300W T5 to under the Apollo.  

Question:  How far from the canopy should I hang the light?


----------



## Rosebud

you can start at 24- 30 inches and see how they do.


----------



## techrons78

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have an Apollo Purple Sun 768W and a Mars II 700W (the Mars light is still in Idaho).  I just today moved 8 young plant from under a 300W T5 to under the Apollo.
> 
> Question:  How far from the canopy should I hang the light?



Your purple sun is 192 watts of actual draw power.. Yes 24-36 sounds good to start. You will be able to pull them closer in short time.tech


----------



## Dan789

Hey Techrons, I've got three varieties, mostly of the lower cost units, the King plus 1200 (234 watts used), Lighthouse hydro Blackstar v2 240 (108 watts used) and my newest a Viparspectra 450 (switchable veg/bloom 90 watts in bloom used).  
I'm evaluating them with my current grow.  The King Plus 1200 has the largest Par rating and all seem to be progressing the grow nicely.  When I get closer to the chop, I'll note if any of the respective areas seems more developed than other areas and attributable to the light.


----------



## Joe420Camel

techrons78 said:


> Your purple sun is 192 watts of actual draw power.. Yes 24-36 sounds good to start. You will be able to pull them closer in short time.tech





Her fixture draws 193w with 2 "bays" on and 374w with all 4


I've run all my COB fixtures no closer than 12" and up to 24" with 14" being what I was aiming for. (in full flower, NOT seedlings )


:48: 

View attachment PICT1413.jpg


View attachment PICT1414.jpg


View attachment PICT1415.jpg


View attachment PICT1141.jpg


----------



## screwdriver

I like you cobs.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Thank you  

then i stopped playing around

:48: 

View attachment PICT1351.jpg


View attachment PICT1417.jpg


View attachment PICT1425.jpg


View attachment PICT1424.jpg


View attachment PICT1441.jpg


View attachment IMG_0792.JPG


----------



## techrons78

Joe420Camel said:


> Her fixture draws 193w with 2 "bays" on and 374w with all 4
> 
> 
> I've run all my COB fixtures no closer than 12" and up to 24" with 14" being what I was aiming for. (in full flower, NOT seedlings )
> 
> 
> :48:


Just got this off Apollo approved reseller.
Size: 768 - Watt Apollo purple sun

1 Unit- COB (Chip on Board) Apollo Horticulture LED System
Size - 12.25" x 12.25" x 3.62"
4pcs, 192W COB ; Lifespan: 50,000 Hours
Light Spectrum: 440nm, 465nm, 510nm, 635nm, 660nm
6' Power Cord ; Stainless Steel Hanging Clips Included

Size 300 watt Apollo purple sun.

1 Unit- COB (Chip on Board) Apollo Horticulture LED System
Size - 12.25" x 12.25" x 3.62"
4pcs, 75W COB ; Lifespan: 50,000 Hours
Light Spectrum: 440nm, 465nm, 510nm, 635nm, 660nm
6' Power Cord ; Stainless Steel Hanging Clips Included
 ..


----------



## techrons78

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> Thank you
> 
> then i stopped playing around
> 
> :48:



Ahhhhhhhhhh....why you holding out on the good stuff till last Camel????lol awesome light my brother...how do you like the true Cob king ( Spectrum king)?..They had a sale on mothers keeper for 199.00 last year but never got it..I so like kings lights and use of Cree Cxb cobs


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

those numbers were measured (off her actual unit) with a kill-a-watt meter  
so I understand the confusion (wonder why myself)

anyway

I LOVE the spectrum king 
it grew as good if not better buds than ANY of my purple lights.
unfortunately, given the small space I used it in (and my current situation LINK and LINK) I hope/wish to use it in a bit more proper sized space, and see what she can REALLY do!
(I had it dimmed to 275w draw, it can pull well into the 480w+ :shocked
this is a "450+" with dimmer... back when they offered them

yes, CREE was a huge factor when I decided to drop that sort of $$ on a fixture

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Very interesting Joe, thanks for the information... very cool.  Good morning by the way.


----------



## techrons78

Dan789 said:


> Hey Techrons, I've got three varieties, mostly of the lower cost units, the King plus 1200 (234 watts used), Lighthouse hydro Blackstar v2 240 (108 watts used) and my newest a Viparspectra 450 (switchable veg/bloom 90 watts in bloom used).
> I'm evaluating them with my current grow.  The King Plus 1200 has the largest Par rating and all seem to be progressing the grow nicely.  When I get closer to the chop, I'll note if any of the respective areas seems more developed than other areas and attributable to the light.



Nice Dan yes let us know how th grow is.Tech


----------



## techrons78

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> those numbers were measured (off her actual unit) with a kill-a-watt meter
> so I understand the confusion (wonder why myself)
> 
> anyway
> 
> I LOVE the spectrum king
> it grew as good if not better buds than ANY of my purple lights.
> unfortunately, given the small space I used it in (and my current situation LINK and LINK) I hope/wish to use it in a bit more proper sized space, and see what she can REALLY do!
> (I had it dimmed to 275w draw, it can pull well into the 480w+ :shocked
> this is a "450+" with dimmer... back when they offered them
> 
> yes, CREE was a huge factor when I decided to drop that sort of $$ on a fixture
> 
> :48:


Yes they look awesome ....why have you not cranked it up? If heat and distance permits bet u could ..


----------



## Locked

Okay here are my light specs.
*King Plus 1200w Double Chips Full Specturm Led Grow Light for Greenhouse and Indoor Plant Flowering Growing (10w Leds) (1200W)*

Product Description
Size:1200W
King and King Plus series products are exclusively selling by KingLED,others are knockoff 
Specifications : 
Dimension: 400*213*60mm (15.75x8.39x2.37inches) 
Power:1200w(120pcs*10w) 
LED Type: Epistar LEDs 
Full spectrum for vegetative and flowering stage: 410nm, 430~440nm, 450~475nm, 620~630nm, 650~670nm, White, IR(730nm) 
(It is hard to see clearly by eyes, very dim.Please don't think they are not working. Instead, it plays an very important role in the flowering and fruiting stages of plants.) 
Coverage Area: about 3.5 x 5.2 ft(The lighting area and the height are changeable according to different plants and environments.) 
Lifespan: >50,000hours 
Worldwide Voltage: 85v-265v 
Working Frequency: 50~60Hz 
Modular Power Cord(Available in US, UK, EU, AU,JP) 

Using tips 
Lighting Time setup: Vegetative Stage: 12-14 hours on; Flowering Stage: 9-12 hours on. Fruiting Stage: 7- 8 hours on 
Suggest distance above plants: 1.2-2m 
Tips for increasing lifespan: please let the light have a rest for about 20mins after 5-6hours working.

2nd light:
Was called TopLed when I bought it. Now it is called *Mars Reflector 144*.

Item NO.:Mars-Hydro Reflector 144
BTU:706
Compare to HPS/MH/HID:350 watt
certificate:CE, RoHS
Draw power:316w +/- 10w
Voltage:Input voltage: 85v-265v Amperage: [email protected] 120v | [email protected] 240v
Decible value:61
N.W/G.W:6.68kg/8.03kg
Coverage:2' x 4' (60cm x 122cm)
Lifespan:50000 hours
View Angle of leds:90°-120°
spectrum:440nm, 460nm, 630nm &#65292;660nm,730nm(IR), 2700k-3000k
Plug Type:US
UPC Number:708747426847
Dimension:28" x 10" x 2" (83 cm x 26 cm x 6 cm)
Hanging System:Seedling:24-30 Growth:18-24 Bloom:12"-18 "
Work Temperature Condition:80°F -100°F (30°C - 40°C)
Warehouse:USA
shipping_method:UPS
Chip Brand:Epistar

Here are a few pics of a plant just about finishing up under these lights in a 4x4 tent. 

View attachment 20170115_000118.jpg


View attachment 20170115_000122.jpg


View attachment 20170115_000125.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Joe420Camel said:


> Her fixture draws 193w with 2 "bays" on and 374w with all 4
> 
> 
> I've run all my COB fixtures no closer than 12" and up to 24" with 14" being what I was aiming for. (in full flower, NOT seedlings )
> 
> 
> :48:



These aren't really seedlings.  I had them under the T5 for a while--I planted the seeds on the 1st.  I fimmed them when I put into the larger totes and under the LED.  I'll see if I can get a pic up for you.  I think I will lower the light to 24".  Thanks Joe.  Hope you are doing okay.  I think of you every day.

This is in a closet that is 41" x 24"...is that enough light?


----------



## lyfespan

just found a new LED co, offering 1200 watts/ 675 actual, for under 300 bux. thing has IR and UV, its full spectrum, and bright AF. i will be running 6 of these panels in a 10x12 room with 8 foot ceilings keeping 24-30" off canopy


----------



## WeedHopper

Hammy do you let that light rest every 5 to 6 hours for 20 minutes? How weird. What ever your doing, ,,its working. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Joe420Camel

The Hemp Goddess said:


> These aren't really seedlings.  I had them under the T5 for a while--I planted the seeds on the 1st.  I fimmed them when I put into the larger totes and under the LED.  I'll see if I can get a pic up for you.  I think I will lower the light to 24".  Thanks Joe.  Hope you are doing okay.  I think of you every day.
> 
> *This is in a closet that is 41" x 24"...is that enough light?*



IMO (in my opinion) that light should be in (no larger than a) a 3'x3' space (1296 sq in) and your in a 984 sq in space so although the space isnt square,
I feel you should be comfortably lit 
(speaking of comfortably lit... let's get to it!)
:48:


----------



## Joe420Camel

lyfespan said:


> just found a new LED co, offering 1200 watts/ *675 actual, for under 300 bux. thing has IR and UV, its full spectrum*, and bright AF. i will be running 6 of these panels in a 10x12 room with 8 foot ceilings keeping 24-30" off canopy



sounds too good to be true 
-but- 
also sounds about "right" when you think about the cost to produce the product VS the price they are charging.

any chance of getting a link to it?
:48:


----------



## Locked

WeedHopper said:


> Hammy do you let that light rest every 5 to 6 hours for 20 minutes? How weird. What ever your doing, ,,its working. Yehaaaaaaaaaa



It is in the flower tent so it runs for 12 hours straight and then is off for 12.  I have no complaints with the bud it is putting out.


----------



## Budlight

lyfespan said:


> just found a new LED co, offering 1200 watts/ 675 actual, for under 300 bux. thing has IR and UV, its full spectrum, and bright AF. i will be running 6 of these panels in a 10x12 room with 8 foot ceilings keeping 24-30" off canopy



 You definitely need to let me know how it works out your room is pretty close to the same size as my room and I would like to do the same thing just scared to make that leap :48:


----------



## Budlight

lyfespan said:


> just found a new LED co, offering 1200 watts/ 675 actual, for under 300 bux. thing has IR and UV, its full spectrum, and bright AF. i will be running 6 of these panels in a 10x12 room with 8 foot ceilings keeping 24-30" off canopy



How tall will you be growing them


----------



## NorCalHal

Great to hear that the LED's are working well for everyone! Nice pics Hammy!


----------



## WeedHopper

Good to see ya NCH. We miss your input around Bro,,,and yes i know you are busy. Yehaaaaaa


----------



## Locked

NorCalHal said:


> Great to hear that the LED's are working well for everyone! Nice pics Hammy!



Thanks my Friend. Good to see ya around again. Hope all is well.


----------



## Dan789

lyfespan said:


> just found a new LED co, offering 1200 watts/ 675 actual, for under 300 bux. thing has IR and UV, its full spectrum, and bright AF. i will be running 6 of these panels in a 10x12 room with 8 foot ceilings keeping 24-30" off canopy



Good morning Lyfespan, OK I'm interested as well, but need some details.  
Hope you'll share...:fly::fly:


----------



## techrons78

lyfespan said:


> just found a new LED co, offering 1200 watts/ 675 actual, for under 300 bux. thing has IR and UV, its full spectrum, and bright AF. i will be running 6 of these panels in a 10x12 room with 8 foot ceilings keeping 24-30" off canopy



Hi,

 What drivers and led emitters are they using?


----------



## Kraven

Just saw the thread and I'm swinging Illumitex NeoSol DS (520w draw ~1k HID eq) in flower over a 4x4 foot print running 9 plants per and Illumitex NeoSol LS LED Bars (52w draw ~100w HID eq) over two 2x2 Mega Garden's.


----------



## Rosebud

techrons78 said:


> Ahh very nice..Yes I have been following dominator for a year or so,never used their product but did do a test run on a light by the a company with exact design I ran a 180 watt and I was impressed.
> You will enjoy that light exspecially that big boy you got Rose...
> 
> What temps do you keep your Led rooms at? Lumigrow suggested I run between 78-80. Which I do . Lol



the house is at 68 and the led's may add 7 degrees or so...not sure yet.  I am liking them very much. The rapid growth I saw at first is just normal growth now..


----------



## techrons78

Couple dried nugs super skunk 28g from my last run ..under bml 

View attachment IMAG0087.jpg


----------



## techrons78

Nice pics Kraven


----------



## Kraven

Thanks tech, nice bling and the buds look epic 

A shot from today, finally got a good pic imho. Peace


----------



## Dan789

Kraven, Tech, those are beautiful buds, well done.


----------



## techrons78

I'm loving your fixture.


----------



## johnnybuds

Dan789 said:


> Kraven, Tech, those are beautiful buds, well done.


:yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat:


----------



## Dan789

MP LED members, just curious what your using for veg.  Looking towards my next grow and might switch from T5, fluorescent light.  Kraven, I'd love to have one of those illumitex neo sol's but a bit out of reach financially right now


----------



## Locked

I wouldn't buy another LED unit for Veg. The HO T5 unit does a great job.  That being said.  When I eventually get another King LED unit I will move my Mars Unit to the Veg Tent.


----------



## Kraven

I agree, takes a bit of saving to get into the big fixtures. I veg under LED light bars and they are far cheaper and do a great job.

http://illumitex.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/EclipseN_Spec10.16.pdf

These are the next gen lights that I use for veg and they rock. Not nearly as expensive as the big fixtures. I run two myself for veg and they are phenomenal (the gen before these). I think these are a viable option if your trying to get into the lower tier commercial LED for veg.


----------



## Kraven

I would agree hammy but my HO T-5 uses 3x the amount of wattage my LED's plus they get fairly warm. I would not go out and buy LED for veg if I had T-5's but if he is refitting and wants to go LED I offered a solution I have tested and use myself. I can't recommend another product since I just don't have experience with them and I'm not here to hawk fixtures. You use both the king and the Mars, maybe they have a solution he is looking for ?


----------



## Locked

No doubt.  If someone is considering  an LED unit over a HO T5  I would suggest the LED unit provided it is a good one. I just wouldn't swap out a working HO T5 with one unless you have the spare cash. Anyone shopping for a Veg light should consider LED.  Same goes for Flower.  LED is here to stay.


----------



## Rosebud

I am really liking my new light!


----------



## AGuy

techrons78 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm very curious to what type of leds our members use.
> What brand of Led are you using? Wattage ? How do you rate them? Any special ways you guys grow with led as appose to HID?



Beginner. Use LED. No exp with other light systems. Will only ever be a LED person. Work in electrical field, LEDs are so much more efficient and use a fraction of the power. I barely crack 2 Amps running 2 smaller LED Panels.

Started with a MEIZHI "300W" LED light. Real Wattage is 147. Very nice light, really like it, bought with about 30 reviews off amazon, has jumped to 80+ reviews with 4.5 stars.

Upgraded to 2 of the same lights. Real Wattage is 275 with both combined. "600W" Equiv....

Upgraded in the last couple weeks of one plant flowering, seemed to pop the buds out a bit, who knows though. Have 2 going currently, have had nothing but the 275W and they both look bushier than my single under the 147 ever did.

Seems to do best at 18" above plant.


----------



## techrons78

AGuy said:


> Beginner. Use LED. No exp with other light systems. Will only ever be a LED person. Work in electrical field, LEDs are so much more efficient and use a fraction of the power. I barely crack 2 Amps running 2 smaller LED Panels.
> 
> Started with a MEIZHI "300W" LED light. Real Wattage is 147. Very nice light, really like it, bought with about 30 reviews off amazon, has jumped to 80+ reviews with 4.5 stars.
> 
> Upgraded to 2 of the same lights. Real Wattage is 275 with both combined. "600W" Equiv....
> 
> Upgraded in the last couple weeks of one plant flowering, seemed to pop the buds out a bit, who knows though. Have 2 going currently, have had nothing but the 275W and they both look bushier than my single under the 147 ever did.
> 
> Seems to do best at 18" above plant.


Yes height with leds is all relative..all depends on power of led. And  beam angel..most leds require different hight.. for instance Fluence lighting is kept at 6 inches above canopy..


----------



## Kraven

How high should Illumitex NeoSol DS be at?


----------



## Snook

Yeah, Brother Kraven has the schizzle on his lights! Lucky old man. heh

I feel humbled to say I have a Mars-Hydro 600W LED for Veg & Grow.

So far so good, though I may double up for my next grow.


----------



## Kraven

Ha, I was ribbin him a little Snook. Glad to see you brother.


----------



## techrons78

Kraven said:


> How high should Illumitex NeoSol DS be at?



Illumitex says no closer than 12 due to there light array.


----------



## Kraven

If you run them closer than 22" you will bleach the tops. I run mine 26" from the canopy. I've seen a recommended distance off the canopy of 24"- 36", but never 12". Could you please post the link where you got that information, I'm curious now, thank you.


----------



## sopappy

Hamster Lewis said:


> I wouldn't buy another LED unit for Veg. The HO T5 unit does a great job.  That being said.  When I eventually get another King LED unit I will move my Mars Unit to the Veg Tent.



How do you know?
I got caught with way more seeds sprouted than I planned and had to make room. I added an old 4' 2 tube unit with cool whites next to my super duper ebb and flow tray under 2 HO T5s
The boot tray under the CWs was top watered 2 - 3 times a day, 24hr light.
I shudda turned the lights off, hard to see.... CW and boot tray in foreground
they all look pretty close to me

I sorta think this is on topic but if it ain't, ignore me, I'll figure it out.
I only use LEDs in flower and they've been disappointing,,, 3 yrs old now tho 

View attachment 100_0056.jpg


View attachment 100_0057.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Pappy been awhile but last time I looked in your were having a tough time getting a good footing...looks like you solved that issue and now have a thriving happy grow. Congratulations.


----------



## sopappy

Kraven said:


> Pappy been awhile but last time I looked in your were having a tough time getting a good footing...looks like you solved that issue and now have a thriving happy grow. Congratulations.



Hey Kraven! 

Thanks, it's been an adventure. I'm starting to think the more plants the better, it's like these one child families, jeeeezus but 
take a 6 or 8 kid family, much saner place, you can afford to lose one or two.


----------



## techrons78

Kraven said:


> If you run them closer than 22" you will bleach the tops. I run mine 26" from the canopy. I've seen a recommended distance off the canopy of 24"- 36", but never 12". Could you please post the link where you got that information, I'm curious now, thank you.


 This article is under the section...how far do lights penetrate the canopy...
 Straight from illumitex website.....
For the most part, we give LED lighting recommendations for overhead placement of fixtures. For growers interested in providing more light to the plant matter under the canopy in order to increase yield potential, we suggest utilizing additional fixtures to provide side lighting. Having some distance between the fixture and the sides of the plants will allow our optics to deliver an even spread of intensity (less likely to have hot spots of intensity along the sides of the plants). Just like overhead fixture placement, be cautious when mounting closer than 12 to the plants due to our LED array placement as well as our intense delivery power.....

I understand about the bleaching I get that with my  I mite get a tad bleaching on a couple big colas but worth the extra umol..and I've never had bleaching so bad it was noticeable I'm talking maybe a couple grams out of  over 1K grams ..I like the odds..but just my opinion..


----------



## Kraven

Hey dude chill out. I'm only interested in the info you ran across, not a pissing match.


----------



## techrons78

Kraven said:


> Hey dude chill out. I'm only interested in the info you ran across, not a pissing match.



Are you kidding ?? Your an angry person...WHAT I stated is my opinion..get over it bro...

And as a matter of fact this is the second time you have jumped on me like this..I will not respond to your post ..I don't know where you get off being so rude..problem solved my friend..have a great day..tech


----------



## Kraven

techrons78 said:


> Are you kidding ?? Your an angry person...WHAT I stated is my opinion..get over it bro...
> 
> And as a matter of fact this is the second time you have jumped on me like this..I will not respond to your post ..I don't know where you get off being so rude..problem solved my friend..have a great day..tech



First let me start off by offering an apology, you are correct, I am a very angry person. However I do not recall ever being mad at you, and frankly I don't know you. I do have PTSD. I'm an old US Marine combat veteran. I speak very straight forward, and to be honest both tone and inflection are hard to read from a post. So if you have taken words I have written and decided I was angry, then you are incorrect.


----------



## sopappy

All this prooves ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!
How do you you know whether your results were the light? or the nute regimen? or the strain? or the CO2 concentration in the air? or the time of year? 
omigawd I'm a troll


----------



## WoodHippy

I am running Led of the cheap nature. A 4 chip cob 225 watt draw and 120 10 watt led pulling 275. have 2 more 120 10 watts coming to replace a 4 ft 8 bulb T5 HO. 
4 led in my 4 x 4 tent. 
Hippy


----------



## Dan789

I've got my eight tube T5 HO fixture set with some new vivosun 6500k tubes, ready for my fall grow (old tubes were 3200k I think) veg segment.  Staying with the my old setup (led) for bloom, as it worked pretty good.  WH I'll be watching for your grow to see the progress with your lights.    :watchplant:


----------



## WoodHippy

Dan789 said:


> I've got my eight tube T5 HO fixture set with some new vivosun 6500k tubes, ready for my fall grow (old tubes were 3200k I think) veg segment.  Staying with the my old setup (led) for bloom, as it worked pretty good.  WH I'll be watching for your grow to see the progress with your lights.    :watchplant:


 I have five in the tent The back 3 are l to r
GSC, BB King, WidowGum 

View attachment 329172tent (Small).jpg


----------



## techrons78

Dan789 said:


> MP LED members, just curious what your using for veg.  Looking towards my next grow and might switch from T5, fluorescent light.  Kraven, I'd love to have one of those illumitex neo sol's but a bit out of reach financially right now



Hey bro I use a combo of t5 and illumitex  ns for  veg..with leds the fan leaves are thicker and more sturdy my stalks are also thicker...led for veg is way to go but I haven't fully switched over ..


----------



## techrons78

New led pic 

View attachment IMAG0421.jpg


----------



## techrons78

Has anyone tried the small led shop lights at Walmart by shop of America.40 watt 112 lumen per watt .?? Maybe for clones


----------



## Kraven

I have seen a bunch of people using COTS LED's that are having really good results Tech. They pop the globe off and set them up in small arrays. Most are using the lower wattage like the 30 - 60w LED replacement house bulbs from HD or Lowe's


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

I feel like running LEDS after reading this thread! Esp COB!


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:


> I feel like running LEDS after reading this thread! Esp COB!



I have been all LED for awhile now and wouldn't think of going back.


----------

